# التحليل المعماري لمواقع المشاريع



## dr.hayfaa (30 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

 لقد قرات كثير من التقارير الخاصة بالمشاريع وقد واجهتني مشكلة في كيفية تحليل الموقع القترح لانشاء المشروعsite analysis باختلاف نوع المشروع حيث هناك اسس ثابتة لهذا التحليل 

ارجو منكم افادتي 

بكيفية تحليل الموقع ؛(الاسس المتبعة لذلك )
و ماهي النواحي التي يشملها تحليل الموقع (نوع التربة الرياح التوجيه وكيف يتم هذا الوصف ماذا غير ذلك)
 وماهي الطريقة المناسبة لهذا التحليل (جداول نسب رسومات)
اذا توفر بحث يحتوي على جزء لتحليل الموقع 
شاكرة حسن تعاونكم ...


----------



## اسماعيل39 (13 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مهم نرجو الرد


----------



## ميساء العجرمي (13 فبراير 2011)

جد أنا محتاجه الرد على هاي الأسئله 
أين المهندسين المزاولين للمهنه كي نستفيد من خبرتهم


----------



## م.عبدالعزيز الشريف (18 مارس 2011)

*http://www.m3mare.com/vb/showthread.php?1410-(site-analysis)

اتمنى ان هذا الرابط يفيدك 
*


----------



## paco de lucia (18 مارس 2011)

وانا محتاج للرد على هذه الاستفسارات ..


----------



## احمد 5 (18 مارس 2011)

اللينك مش بيفتح...؟؟؟؟


----------



## ah_abogra (17 أكتوبر 2011)

من اكثر الاشياء المهمة للطالب بشكل عام هو اعداد التقارير و الطالب المعماري بشكل خاص يجب ان يتميز تقريره من حيث المحتوى و المظهر لأنهم بيكملو بعض.

ما هي انواع التقارير:
اما ان يكون تقرير حول المحددات التصميمية لمشروع معين , او تقرير حول موضوع عام, او تحليل لحالة دراسية.

سنتطرق في هذا الموضوع حول طريقة تحليل الحالات الدراسية(the analysis of study cases)
1. في البداية يجب ان ترفق في تقريرك المصطلحات التي استخدمت في التقرير اذا استخدمت أي مصطلح جديد و يفضل ان ترفق مرادفه باللغة الانجليزية
2. يجب ان يحتوى بداية التقرير على شيئين مهمين سيسهلان على القارئ كثيرا و هما: المقدمة و هيكيلية التحليل,
فيجب ان تكون المقدمة بسيطة مجملة من كلاماتك الخاصة(مش تسرقها من كتاب و تلزقها في تقريرك) و كلما كانت المقدمة من فهمك الخاص للمشروع كان افضل, حيث تاكد من انها تحتوى على اسم المشروع و موقعه بشكل موجز جدا و كما تحتوى على اهم ما تطرقت اليه, و يكون طول المقدمة على حسب طول التقرير و هي في الغالب نصف صفحة في اغلب الاحيان
3. الشئ الاساسي المهم ايضا هو الهيكيلة و هي ليست فقط مهمة للتحليل و انما لكل انواع التقارير و الابحاث
و الهيكلية هي عبارة عن بنود التحليل مثلا هذه الهيكلية: 

أولاً: الوصف المعماري
خلفية عن المشروع و الموقع العام
المساقط الأفقية
الواجهات

ثانياً:التحليل المعماري
التحليل البيئي
التحليل الوظيفي
التشكيل المعماري
التحليل الإبداعي
اما في حالة الابحاث فتكون على شكل اسماء الابواب و الفصول.

و هلا هنبلش بالشيء الاهم و هو جوهر التقرير:
يتم تقسيم التحليل الى جزئين و هما: الوصف المعماري و ثانيا التحليل المعماري و بعتقد ان بنودهم واضحة في المثال السابق
من الضروري جدا ان يكون التقرير على شكل نقاط مرتبة و ان تبدا بالموقع العام و الخاص للمشروع مع صورة واضحة للموقع موضحا عليها اهم الشوارع و المجاورات المهمة.ثم نبدا بوصف عام للمشروع و تكون بنوده هي:اسم المالك و سنة الانشاء و اسم المصمم و نبذة عن المصمم و المقاولين,


وصف المشروع: و يتضمن البنود الاتية:
فكرة المشروع.
اهداف و اغراض المشروع
مكونات المشروع:

و مكونات المشروع عبارة عن وصف للمساقط و الواجهات و تذكر انه و صف لحد هلا مش تحليل, حيث يختلف الوصف عن التحليل ان الوصف بتنقل ما تشاهده في المسقط او الواجهة كلاميا , مثلا بنقول ان المسقط عبارة عن شقة سكنية بمساحة 200م2 و بتتكون من غرفتين و صالة.....الخ
حاول ان تعتمد على الصور بجانب الشرح
(ملاحظة: في ال word نقوم بتجميع الصور مع بعضها بحيث تكون كصورة واحدة و ذلك عن طريق الضغط على الصور المراد تجميعها عن طريق زر shift و من ثم كليك يمين و نختار امر تجميع, و يجب ان تكتب تحت الصورة رقمها و عنوانها و شرح بسيط عن مغزاها حتى لا تعتبر حشو و زيادة في عدد الصفحات و كمان ملاحظة تعليقات الصور تكتب داخل مربع نص ويجمع التعليق كصورة مع الباقي,,, قد يعتبرهذا الشرح شئ زائد للبعض و لكن بحب اتاكد انو الكل تصله المعلومة بشكل كامل)

التحليل المعماري:و هو لب التقرير و هذه الجزئية هي ما تجعل تقريرك مميزا عن غيره
نبدا بالتحليل البيئي الذي يتناول تحليل التشميس و الظلال و الرياح و الامطار و كل ذلك موضح "بالاسكتشات"

التحليل الوظيفي: كي تستفيد انت كمعد للتقرير هناك ثلاث جزئيات يجب ان تهتم بها في تحليل الوظيفة و هي :
المداخل و الساحات و وسائل الحركة الافقية و الراسية, حيث يكون التحليل على شكل نقاط محددة وواضحة و ليس شرحا تاريخيا مملا, بحيث يتضمن اهم الايجابيات و اهم السلبيات, و حاول ان تعرض السلبيات بشكل انيق لا يجرح المصمم و تذكر دائما انك تقوم بتحليل مشروع و ليس تشفير مشروع



تحليل التشكيل المعماري: و ينقسم الى خمس بنود و هي:
النسب
المقياس
الوحدة و الاستمرار
الاستقرار
الايقاع



و تذكر دائما الاسكتشات هي التي تقوي التحليل و تجعله ناجح, و يرسخ المعلومة لمعد و قارئ التحليل

التحليل الابداعي:
و يتضمن الاجابة عن " هل تحقق في المشروع سمات الناتج الإبداعي الخمسة وهي: الإبتكارية والمنفعة والتحقق وصعوبة الابتكار والآفاق الجديدة التي أتاحتها لأعمال تالية " وهل كشف هذا المبني عن بعض الصور التي يمكن أن يتواجد عليها الإبداع في العمل المعماري ؟
و التحليل الابداعي مجال لابداع معد التحليل, 

البند الثالث في التحليل هو رايك في المشروع, و مدى تاثرك فيه و ماهي الاشياء التي اثرت فيك و ما هو انطباعك و قديش استفدت من هالمشروع و شو الاخطاء اللي لازم نتلافاها في المستقبل

و اخيرا اهم التوصيات, بماذا توصي نفسك و الاخرين , و تكون غالبا هذه التوصيات كضرورة الابتكار و عدم استيراد الحلول الجاهزة و ضرورة العمل كفريق و عدم التقيد بالصندوقية و الخ من التوصيات التي تتعلق بصلب الحالة الدراسية

اظهار التقرير:
كتير منا بيهمل في اظهار التقرير و بيعتبره شئ جانبي و غير مهم و هذا خطا فادح:
كيف بنظهر التقرير: 
اكيد مش هاطلب منك انك تلون التقرير مائي او تظهره متل المشاريع,,, اظهار التقارير بيعتمد على
1. واجهة التقرير و هي ممكن نعملها يدوي: بورق كرتون و بلون متناسق و بخط حلو
او نصمم واجهة على الفوتوشوب 
او نعملها على الوورد نفسو: نرسم ايطار حلو و نعطيه مظهر ثلاثي الابعاد مثلا و خيارات كثيرة لمن يطلع على التقارير المميزة السابقة
2. التنسيق الداخلى و الترتيب و هي الاهداء و الشكر, الفهرس, فهرس الاشكال و الجداول, المصطلحات, الهيكلية, التقديم, الموضوع, الخاتمة, النتائج, التوصيات
3. النضافة و قديش اهتمامك بالتقرير من حيث التغليف و اختيار لون الورق اللي بدك تطبع عليه, يعني مش لازم نطبع على لون ابيض متل العادة, احنا معماريين يعني لازم نعمل اشي جديد


----------



## احمد الجرون (28 أكتوبر 2014)

ah_abogra

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مروه سيف (2 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع مهم للمناقشة


----------

